# MS Wireless Desktop 800 [solved]

## Psi15

Hi!

I recently purchased a Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 wireless mouse & keyboard. When I plug in the 2.4 GHz receiver while X is running, it recognized the keyboard but not the mouse. Also, every second the keyboard hangs and dmesg shows the following:

```
[  663.810464] usb 1-1.2: reset full speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd
```

After plugging the receiver, dmesg shows the following messages:

```
[  641.446355] usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

[  641.536721] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0745

[  641.536726] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  641.536729] usb 1-1.2: Product: MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0

[  641.536731] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: Microsoft

[  641.539099] input: Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/input/input7

[  641.539164] generic-usb 0003:045E:0745.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input0

[  641.545035] input: Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.1/input/input8

[  641.545178] generic-usb 0003:045E:0745.0005: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input1

[  641.560446] input: Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/input/input9

[  641.560621] generic-usb 0003:045E:0745.0006: input,hiddev0,hidraw5: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input2

```

The Xorg.0.log shows:

```
[   642.238] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 (/dev/input/event7)

[   642.238] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   642.238] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[   642.238] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0'

[   642.238] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   642.238] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: always reports core events

[   642.238] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[   642.238] (--) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Found keys

[   642.238] (II) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Configuring as keyboard

[   642.238] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/input/input7/event7"

[   642.238] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   642.238] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   642.238] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   642.238] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[   642.238] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 (/dev/input/mouse3)

[   642.238] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[   642.239] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0'

[   642.239] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   642.239] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: always reports core events

[   642.239] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Device: "/dev/input/mouse3"

[   642.239] (EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

[   642.249] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0"

[   642.249] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   642.249] (II) Unloading evdev

[   642.249] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 (/dev/input/event8)

[   642.249] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   642.249] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   642.249] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[   642.249] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0'

[   642.249] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   642.249] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: always reports core events

[   642.249] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[   642.249] (--) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Found 9 mouse buttons

[   642.249] (--) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   642.249] (--) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Found relative axes

[   642.249] (--) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Found x and y relative axes

[   642.249] (--) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Found absolute axes

[   642.249] (--) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Found keys

[   642.249] (II) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Configuring as mouse

[   642.249] (II) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Configuring as keyboard

[   642.249] (II) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Adding scrollwheel support

[   642.249] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   642.249] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   642.249] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.1/input/input8/event8"

[   642.249] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   642.249] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   642.249] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   642.249] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[   642.249] (II) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: initialized for relative axes.

[   642.249] (WW) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: ignoring absolute axes.

[   642.250] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   642.250] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   642.250] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   642.250] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   642.250] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 (/dev/input/event9)

[   642.250] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   642.250] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[   642.250] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0'

[   642.250] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   642.250] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: always reports core events

[   642.250] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

[   642.250] (--) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Found 1 mouse buttons

[   642.250] (--) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   642.250] (--) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Found relative axes

[   642.250] (--) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Found absolute axes

[   642.250] (--) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Found x and y absolute axes

[   642.250] (--) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Found keys

[   642.250] (II) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Configuring as mouse

[   642.250] (II) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Configuring as keyboard

[   642.250] (II) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: Adding scrollwheel support

[   642.250] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   642.250] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   642.250] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.2/input/input9/event9"

[   642.250] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   642.250] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   642.250] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   642.250] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[   642.250] (EE) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[   642.250] (WW) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: found 37 axes, limiting to 36.

[   642.250] (II) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: initialized for absolute axes.

[   642.251] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   642.251] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   642.251] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   642.251] (**) Microsoft MicrosoftÂ® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
```

Edit: in the console the keyboard is not working at all.

Any ideas what could be wrong?

thx

PhilippLast edited by Psi15 on Sun Dec 25, 2011 11:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

compile ehci and uhci as modules not builtin.

btw, super crappy combo, I have it and they utterly sucks, even my brother with his W7 tried it and said the same.

----------

## mark_alec

I have the same keyboard+mouse combo, works here fine (even the multimedia keys, without any setup).

Check to make sure you have

```
CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y
```

enabled in your kernel configuration.

----------

## Psi15

both options are enabled in the kernel (3.0.6) - but still, every second I get the reset message from the kernel. Interesting though is that either the mouse or the keyboard but never both are working...

ciao

Philipp

----------

## Psi15

I found this very useful article:

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=91496

Basically all I needed to do was to activate

Improved Transaction Translator scheduling

found at

Device Drivers  --->

  USB support  --->

    EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

and now everything works fine  :Smile: 

ciao

Philipp, who's sitting in front of his TV and typing this with his now working wireless-keyboard  :Smile: 

----------

## Spidey

I've got a Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 and I also get the axes message. I think that since Microsoft keyboards use 2 HID devices, one for standard keys and one for multimedia keys, evdev is getting confused and Xorg doesn't handle they correctly. I mean, ultimately everything works fine, but I want to get rid of that messages. Also, I get logs on Xorg trying to add a JOYSTICK after reading the device file created for the keyboard, since it's reporting to have axes.

Anyone knows how to configure evdev correctly to avoid this? My Xorg.0.log: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/526111/

----------

